# nEW aDVATAR!!!!



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i got a new advatar and i just wanted 2 let ya'll kn0


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Hehe...you mean avatar?  Its very cool!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

tlol. i guess so. thanx


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yay us!!!! lol. nice beki


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I suppose it could be a ad-vatar. I mean in a way it is a ad for you.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Its time for me to get an avatar changed, seeings how the betta in my avatar died over 3 months ago, lol.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

SpoiledFishies said:


> Its time for me to get an avatar changed, seeings how the betta in my avatar died over 3 months ago, lol.


haha, the fish in my avatar was sold more than 1.5 years ago...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

<-Theres a good avatar right there 

Gotta love the pictures of my banjos, and gee-tar


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Well my avatar is new too...just didn't make a post about it. 

I love my little Mbuna!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll be the odd one out....
I didn't change my avater.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

And niether will I. Lol. I won't change it or haven't for a LONG time hehehe.
Especially since it doesn't exist, no need to change it


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Kristin, the labs and albino socolofi, look good together


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i like bobs advatar.. its cool


----------

